# A vote from fellow goat owners: IS THERE A BUN IN THIS OVEN?



## EggsForIHOP (Feb 3, 2012)

Big Bad Bella is the one goat here I have my doubts on.  All the other does I SAW bred, all the other does COOPERATED with the buck, ALL the other does are now building udders, and have fetal movement coming from bellies that is CLEARLY little hooves and heads and baby goat backsides rubbing up against my hand as I pet them at feeding time and handle under sides and such...and THEN THERE IS BELLA!

I finally gave up on an easy visual of "the deed" and left her with the buck from September through Christmas.  While he was thrilled, she of course seemed peeved about the situation...she's always mad about something...

I HAD been noticing her come into heat, but I SWEAR I haven't noticed anything in AGES!  She is a 3 year old purebred Nubian, and this would be her first time, she came to me from pet owners that she herself drove crazy - they wanted a sweet loving pet, and instead got the DEVIL!  She is ROTTEN and ran that lady over, I will not be run over and so Bella and I now have a lovely working relationship for the most part (though you can tell she could care less about me). HOWEVER - she also pulled that same attitude with our buck and every time I took her o him for breeding when she was CLEARLY in heat early fall/late summer - ish she ran away offered to butt him and acted a fool - so that was when they finally became "room mates" and she was left there to at least make peace and get the job done...they made peace, but I never knew if he was able to do his job....

Here's the pics, with pooch/hoo hoo area included in case that helps.








From this angle I think not so much....






From this angle I think SURELY YES she is...





and the full body from the side if it helps 


I love her, but I SWEAR if we can't get a bun in this oven and milk on the table from her then she will be on the fast track to a new home - nothing eats for free here, and that's the sad truth to it...

VOTES ANYONE???  Just wondering what others think before I start making plans for a visit to the vet and a blood draw to send off...


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 3, 2012)

No. She looks open to me.


----------



## Mamaboid (Feb 4, 2012)

20kidsonhill said:
			
		

> No. She looks open to me.


I have very little experience, but I have to agree.  I have a doe that acts just like that with the bucks, and I have no idea if she is preggo or not.  She was our first doe, and is herd queen.  Great with people, not so great with the boys.  I have threatened her with all kinds of repercussions if she doesn't start cooperating......she doesn't seem to be impressed...... she has Papaboid's number and knows she won't be going anywhere even if she continues to be a butt.


----------



## greenfamilyfarms (Feb 4, 2012)

She looks open. HOWEVER if she is bred, I would say just barely... maybe in December?


----------



## ksalvagno (Feb 4, 2012)

You could always get a blood sample and send it in to BioTracking. That would be the easiest way to tell if she is pregnant or not.


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Feb 4, 2012)

If she was in there until December she could be bred but not showing any signs yet.  I'd do a test through Biotracking as well.


----------



## EggsForIHOP (Feb 4, 2012)

AH NUTS!  You mean, I may have to put on my big girl panties and maybe even learn to draw blood?  Yeah, I'm betting she is open too....I was kinda sorta hoping not...but....

It seems the time has come for me to learn how to get blood from goats - I'd rather try getting it from turnips though....She's one crazy, bossy goat!  This well be fun, I just know it...I guess Monday I order the test kit and start learning huh? These darn goats have me doing things I SWORE I would NEVER do!  They are lucky I love them so much!


----------



## Mamaboid (Feb 4, 2012)

EggsForIHOP said:
			
		

> AH NUTS!  You mean, I may have to put on my big girl panties and maybe even learn to draw blood?  Yeah, I'm betting she is open too....I was kinda sorta hoping not...but....
> 
> It seems the time has come for me to learn how to get blood from goats - I'd rather try getting it from turnips though....She's one crazy, bossy goat!  This well be fun, I just know it...I guess Monday I order the test kit and start learning huh? These darn goats have me doing things I SWORE I would NEVER do!  They are lucky I love them so much!


And the G.A.S. epidemic runs rampant.


----------



## EggsForIHOP (Feb 4, 2012)

I've been reading about this so called G.A.S.....hmmm....I do seem to have a few of the signs and symptoms...this can't be a good thing...or can it?


----------



## wannacow (Feb 4, 2012)

I put off drawing the blood for quite awhile, even though I was a phlebotomist for 6 yrs and a paramedic for 17!    I finally got the courage up after looking it up on line.  The youtube videos were terrible.  I didn't finish any of them.  Then there was a pictoral with a 9yo drawing the blood.  She made it look very easy and it actually was.  I don't know why I put if off for as long as I did.  Go ahead and do it.  It's really nice knowing one way or the other.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Feb 4, 2012)

Nope. She does not look bred to me.


----------

